# can you smoke shrooms?



## herbmeup (Oct 16, 2007)

I have like a gram of fine ground up mushroom and was wondering if you could smoke them and if you would still have an effect?

i think there liberty caps
or golden caps

im not sure wither one of those


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Oct 16, 2007)

Im pretty sure some1 asked this question a while back, not on here though. A lot of ppl say it doesnt work, and then a few ppl said that u can get high by smoking it. Personally i think u should just eat it instead of smoking it. If u smoked it and then nothing happened then u just wasted the shrooms.


----------



## diehlerman (Oct 16, 2007)

no you can't smoke them...some people might say you can but the heat from the flame will kill any and all psychoactive property in them.


----------



## inforce (Oct 17, 2007)

tried it. smoked a half bag 1/8th of shrooms (libertys) and it did absolutely nothing.. however ate the other half 1/8th with a friend and guess what happened 30mins later..

trails. spinning. PUKE and i was high as freaking hell. friend was talking to matchsticks. hah!


----------



## bigd420 (Dec 18, 2008)

i smoked 1/8th and tottaly tripped my brains out i didnt know how to open my door it was sweet i recomend it toall


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Dec 18, 2008)

In general, psilocybin (the active ingredient in shrooms) will burn up and be useless at a temperature much lower than what a flame burns at. With this being said, you are wasting your shrooms 100 percent if you try to smoke them. I don't care what anybody says, this is not going to work. 

Some people say that you can smoke pot laced with LSD. That's not true either. The flame totally destroys all the LSD.


----------



## BCChronic420 (Dec 18, 2008)

You Can...It will taste like shit...It will make Whatever u smoked it out of taste like shit...And your friend will call u an idiot for a year....Then u have to think to yourself IS it worth it?..........Just eat the shrooms lol Theres a better chance u will get high


----------



## BCChronic420 (Dec 18, 2008)

inforce said:


> tried it. smoked a half bag 1/8th of shrooms (libertys) and it did absolutely nothing.. however ate the other half 1/8th with a friend and guess what happened 30mins later..
> 
> trails. spinning. PUKE and i was high as freaking hell. friend was talking to matchsticks. hah!



Thats sad man Puking off of like 2 grams wow man I did 7g's my first time and didnt even come close haha Differnt shrooms maybe?


----------



## ESStlyes (Dec 19, 2008)

You cannot smoke shrooms and trip. Anyone that says they did are not telling the truth.


----------



## stunned (Dec 19, 2008)

You can smoke shrooms. The real quesion is can you get high from them. The answer is no. I sold pounds and pounds of mushrooms in high school and tried smoking them many times it never worked.


----------



## tobywonkanoby (Aug 8, 2009)

BCChronic420 said:


> Thats sad man Puking off of like 2 grams wow man I did 7g's my first time and didnt even come close haha Differnt shrooms maybe?


hey man, hasnt anyone told you, sometimes for the best mush trip... less is better.
ive puked twice, but many times ive had the feeling, but wouldnt. i believe they label this as a sideaffect of food poisoning.
i also believe a trip is always better after the throw up!!!
actually im goning on a trip tonite!!


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 8, 2009)

Only the least intelligent friend of our group smoked mushrooms... Doesn't work. Could have told you that without him tryin though.


----------



## llLOU (Aug 8, 2009)

yes! And you can eat toilet paper.


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Aug 13, 2009)

BCChronic420 said:


> Thats sad man Puking off of like 2 grams wow man I did 7g's my first time and didnt even come close haha Differnt shrooms maybe?


*****hard ass alert*****


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 13, 2009)

oh YES, i got so fucked up i couldnt stand it but that was back when i was 14 yo.. cool as fuck


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 14, 2009)

They can be grown in such away that you're able to easily extract the psilocybin and vaporize it producing DMT-like effects.


----------



## growwwww (Aug 14, 2009)

You can smoke shrooms - WONT GET YOU HIGH.

Psilicin or whatever will get destroyed and become inert under heat.


HOWEVER, ive heard that you can smoke fly agaric, google it, look into urself - look at the raw data and see if u wanna try it...

but u can smoke some shrooms and get high of them ye, not cubensis though


----------



## elesdee (Nov 8, 2009)

we rolled a good amount in a blunt twice. we didnt trip but it was definatly different. I enjoyed  it i called it green smurf. And i though it was delicious and smelt amazing. We know it was different cause we had a zip and that was the last of it so we added the shrooms just to see and we were higher but not fully tripping. But definatly eat them over smoking them no doubt.


----------



## drugreference (Nov 8, 2009)

llLOU said:


> yes! And you can eat toilet paper.


hahaha dont hes a liar! its a trick! it wont work and toilet paper wont eather!


----------



## mrweed (Nov 8, 2009)

how many of you all saying it doesnt work have actually tried it?

i got an ounce of these boomers so i could trip for free and it was kinda shakey and i smoked the shake and yes it tasted like dick but i tripped nuts and ive yet to trip that hard even on LSD,

BUT with that said i did take an 8er then start smoking it but after i smoked it probly 5 minutes later i was watching infomercials tripping balls and laughing manically. 

it made me trip, it might make you


----------



## drugreference (Nov 8, 2009)

mrweed said:


> how many of you all saying it doesnt work have actually tried it?
> 
> i got an ounce of these boomers so i could trip for free and it was kinda shakey and i smoked the shake and yes it tasted like dick but i tripped nuts and ive yet to trip that hard even on LSD,
> 
> ...


Me. I have. Iv tried it when i was younger. thirteen i do believe. didnt work, i broke it up like a nug, cap and stem and me and my friend hit it. didnt work n we got laughed at. i dont remember what another older friend told me but it was something like half the molecule gets to hot and destroyed and the other half isnt heated enough...

true or not i felt nothing but silly


----------



## theganjgod (Dec 25, 2012)

Fuck you. I'm fucking high.


----------



## Derple (Dec 26, 2012)

Smoking shrooms never really did anything to me. Just eat them.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 26, 2012)

if course you can smoke shrooms, you can smoke lots of stuff. It wont get you high or anything though, its just disgusting.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Dec 26, 2012)

You can smoke them. They taste like shit, and do nothing for you besides give you a gross taste on your lips.

And if you are curious i don't suggest a gravity bong, or parachute.


----------



## Dylan Adamuska (Apr 15, 2015)

BCChronic420 said:


> Thats sad man Puking off of like 2 grams wow man I did 7g's my first time and didnt even come close haha Differnt shrooms maybe?


its actually all on how your stomach digests the shrooms not everyone stomach is the same


----------



## Dylan Adamuska (Apr 15, 2015)

tobywonkanoby said:


> hey man, hasnt anyone told you, sometimes for the best mush trip... less is better.
> ive puked twice, but many times ive had the feeling, but wouldnt. i believe they label this as a sideaffect of food poisoning.
> i also believe a trip is always better after the throw up!!!
> actually im goning on a trip tonite!!


this is false the reason why people puke is due to the fact that mushrooms are hard to digest. the food poisoning thing is complete bullshit only way you get food poisining from shrooms is if there rotting or no longer good and you can tell. also its not food poisoning that makes you trip its the psilocin in the mushrooms its self psilocybin is not the ingredient that makes your trip thats why if you consume with oj it make you trip harder. due to the fact that the vitamin c and the acids in oj break down psilycybin into psilocin. people think this is a myth but its trial and error


----------



## Dylan Adamuska (Apr 15, 2015)

but it is a fact you can smoke shroms but you will not trip due to the fact that heat kills any psychoactive drug besides DMT


----------



## canndo (Apr 15, 2015)

Think for a minute. A decent dose of cubes is an eighth of an ounce. So if it did work, you would have to hold all the smoke from an entire eighth on for as long as you could. 

And it won't work anyway. 

I tried smoking peyote once. Tasted like burnt popcorn. Kinda nice actually. 



It didn't work eithereither.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 16, 2015)

Smoke no, vaporize, I think so...can't psilocin be based? I've read it's suppose to be lest intense than dmt but longer lasting, never tryd tho and dont really do psycs anymore


----------



## fleshfeast (Apr 16, 2015)

I tried smoking some bottom bag dust while I was high on shrooms once. I do remember I started getting that kaleidoscope vision thing going as I was smoking it and started having a great conversation with a some tall grass, always wondered if it actually worked or I just happened to try it as I was catching the next wave of the trip.

I say you try it, for science of course


----------



## Christopher Godfrey (Nov 7, 2016)

Just for the hell of it, i decided to smoke mushrooms in a myth busters attempt at getting down to the bottom of this. I live in Seattle Washington and i picked 36 dry pounds of psilocybe cyanescens this season. I couldn't finish a quarter, it is so absolutely putrid, and according to what's left i smoked 5.7 grams. At first i got a feeling like hitting whipits, but i am certain that was just my brain deprived of oxygen. It passed moments after the first hit. It has been 1 hour and 3 minutes and i am feeling zero effects of the mushies. Conclusion: smoking mushrooms does not get you high. All science aside, the proof is in the putting.


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Nov 7, 2016)

Smoking is worthless. Best thing to do with the shake is chocolate or tea


----------

